
LIDAR is no longer too expensive for mainstream adoption - MobileVet
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/12/luminar-affordable-lidar/
======
MobileVet
I definitely understood Tesla’s focus on lower cost sensors for their current
fleet but with the inevitable decline in technological costs it always seemed
short sited to not prepare for LIDAR.

Sensor redundancy and complimentary performance are critical for other complex
systems, why not autonomous vehicles?

~~~
baybal2
> Sensor redundancy and complimentary performance are critical for other
> complex systems, why not autonomous vehicles?

There is one big 3 letter reason in the industry I don't want to mention here

Automotive engineering company without "tech" spin have no problem using
radars for lane keeping assist and collision avoidance

Nor cameras nor lidars are suitable for that safety critical task because of
their low reliability in bad weather — this is what any normal engineer will
tell you.

